# Namen: Saartje, Aagje



## marrish

Hallo,

Ik ben niet zeker hoe ik mijn vraag ga stellen dus ik hoop op een brede discussie. 

Jullie zeker maar ik ook tegen zijn tegen namen van vrouwen tegengekomen met wat op het eerste gezicht het verkleinwoord is namelijk Saartje en Aagje. 
 ezv.
Ik vind het frappant, vinden jullie het ook zo? Een rijpe vrouw op de Belgisch-Vlaamse zender bijvoorbeeld heet Saartje.


Ik heb veel vragen maar ik zou liever jullie reactie afwachten.

Is Saartje een verkleinwoord van Saaraa (Sarah) of wat dan ook? Zijn er mannelijke naamvoorbeelden?


----------



## Sjonger

Saartje is inderdaad een verkleinvorm van Sara. 
Er zijn ook verkleinvormen met -ke, vaak van Friese herkomst: Femke, Minke, Hinke. 
Soms wordt met de verkleiningsuitgang van een jongensnaam een meisjesnaam gemaakt: Klaas (jongensnaam) > Klaasje / Klaske (meisjesnaam)


----------



## YellowOnline

Sjonger said:


> Saartje is inderdaad een verkleinvorm van Sara.
> Er zijn ook verkleinvormen met -ke, vaak van Friese herkomst: Femke, Minke, Hinke.
> Soms wordt met de verkleiningsuitgang van een jongensnaam een meisjesnaam gemaakt: Klaas (jongensnaam) > Klaasje / Klaske (meisjesnaam)



De -ke uitgang is zeker niet exclusief Fries aangezien bijna heel Vlaanderen zo verkleind (en Nederlandse Brabanders ook) 

De verkleinende suffixen in het Nederlands zijn -je ("doosje"), -tje ("vrouwtje"), -kje ("koninkje"), -pje ("bloempje") en -etje ("balletje"). In Vlaanderen -ke ("dooske"), -eke ("manneke") en -ske ("brugske"). Volledigheidshalve: het Afrikaans gebruikt -jie ("mandjie") en voorheen was er in het Nederlands ook nog -lijn ("maagdelijn") en -kijn ("baldakijn"). Dat laatste lijkt misschien irrelevant voor het modern Nederlands, maar bestaat nog in een aantal versteende vormen ("baldakijn" was een goed voorbeeld) en dat soort archaïsmen leeft eveneens voort in een aantal namen, al is de diminutief voor sommige mensen niet duidelijk meer.

De meeste verkleinvormen van namen zijn niet officieel, dwz. iemand heet "Klaas" en wordt "Klaasje" genoemd (vgl. Engelse "Richard" -> "Dick"). Toch worden jaarlijks tientallen mensen officieel geregistreerd onder de kleine vorm van hun naam, het merendeel vrouwen. Zelf ben ik geen voorstander om een volwassene op te zadelen met een diminutief, hoezeer ik ook van verkleinwoorden in het Nederlands houd. Soit. 

Enkele veelvoorkomende namen met diminutieven die geofficialiseerd zijn:

Aagje [Aagt]
Anneke [Anna)]
Antje [Anna]
Bieke [van 'bij']
Eefje [Eva]
Elsje [Elisabeth]
Fientje [Josephine]
Haaike [Haie]
Inneke [Ina]
Janneke [Johannes]
Lotje [Lotte]
Maaike [Maria]
Marieke [Maria]
Mie [Maria]
Rafke [Raf(aël)]
Saartje [Sara(h)]

Enkele speciale gevallen:
Mieke: een diminutief van een diminutief van Maria
Soetkin: een diminutief van 'zoet' (de -ki(j)n is een diminutief en geen vermangelde vorm van "kind" zoals sommigen denken)
Tinneke: van Tine, op zijn beurt een afkorting van namen eindigend op -ine of -ina

Minder courant maar cultureel significant 
Suske [Franciscus]
Wiske [Louisa]


Ay Marieke Marieke / je t´aimais tant / Entre les tours / de Bruges et Gand


----------



## Timidinho

Altijd gedacht dat Suske en Wiske gewoon verzonnen stripnamen waren.


----------



## Timidinho

We gebruiken trouwens ook nog -ie/-pie in Nederland. 

Koekie, boekie, boompie enz.


----------



## YellowOnline

Timidinho said:


> Altijd gedacht dat Suske en Wiske gewoon verzonnen stripnamen waren.



Die namen worden echt gebruikt hoor. Wijlen Frans Verleyen, een Belgisch journalist, was beter bekend als Sus Verleyen bijvoorbeeld (zowel Frans als Sus zijn een korte vorm van Franciscus). 

In de oude Suske & Wiske-albums gebeurt het trouwens geregeld dat Wiske zichzelf aanspreekt (bv. voor een spiegel) met Louise. Hun 'geboortenamen' zijn trouwens Ludovica (vermeld in "De koning drinkt", nr. 4 in de ongekleurde reeks en 105 in de rode reeks) en François (vermeld in "Het eiland Amoras", nr. 1 in de ongekleurde reeks en 68 in de rode reeks). Voor nog meer trivia: de naam Louise stond ook in Wiskes overlijdensbericht dat verscheen bij de aankondiging van de moderne reeks Amoras. En nu ga ik mijn mond over strips houden. Daar heb ik een ander forum voor


----------



## Timidinho




----------



## marrish

'T is om van te smullen, jullie antwoorden! YO, ik ben het er volledig mee eens met jouw "Zelf ben ik geen voorstander om een volwassene op te zadelen met een diminutief"

Nog er aan toe te voegen, Marijke ken ik ook, Marieke ook en uiteraard Mie en Miekes maar die namen zijn wat "normaler" voor mij - het is pas Saartje en degelijke die mij heel kinderlijk lijken. Je mag natuurlijk alles met een naam doen om lief te zijn maar zeg, wat is dan een verkleinwoord voor een Saartje die gewoon Saartje heet? *Saartjeke?


----------



## YellowOnline

marrish said:


> 'T is om van te smullen, jullie antwoorden! YO, ik ben het er volledig mee eens met jouw "Zelf ben ik geen voorstander om een volwassene op te zadelen met een diminutief"
> 
> Nog er aan toe te voegen, Marijke ken ik ook, Marieke ook en uiteraard Mie en Miekes maar die namen zijn wat "normaler" voor mij - het is pas Saartje en degelijke die mij heel kinderlijk lijken. Je mag natuurlijk alles met een naam doen om lief te zijn maar zeg, wat is dan een verkleinwoord voor een Saartje die gewoon Saartje heet? *Saartjeke?



Tja, dat kinderlijke is zeer subjectief. Marijke, Marieke en Mieke zijn zodanig ingeburgerd dat ze niet meer als verkleind beschouwd worden. Uiteindelijk is een naam als Saartje eenzelfde lot beschoren. Mijn oorspronkelijke reactie dat ik er geen voorstander van ben moet ik dus wel nuanceren aangezien ik mij er van bewust ben dat dit nogal arbitrair is.

In regel zijn er geen dubbele diminutieven in het Nederlands (en behalve Italiaans ken ik geen enkele taal waar dat vaak voorkomt). Als die er al zijn dan is het omdat de verkleinde vorm niet meer duidelijk is door afstand in tijd (cf. "Soetkin") of taal. Met dat laatste doel ik op namen (of objecten) uit een vreemde brontaal overgenomen in hun verkleinde vorm waar nogmaals een verkleinde vorm aan toegevoegd kan worden uit de doeltaal. Denk aan een naam als Johnnyke: de -y is de Engels diminutief van John en dan komt er nog een Vlaamse (of Friese ) -ke bij. 

Zoals gezegd gebeurt die niet enkel bij namen maar ook bij objecten. Een courgette, bijvoorbeeld, heeft geen Nederlandse naam - als iemand al iets anders zegt, dan is het zucchini uit het Italiaans. Als we dat willen verkleinen volgens de regels kunnen we enkel van een courgettetje spreken. Dat is _courge_ + DIM _-ette_ + DIM _-tje_. Voorbeelden uit het Engels zijn er ook genoeg: pony'tje, bijvoorbeeld: _babe_ + DIM -y + DIM -_'tje_.

Overigens is het fascinerend hoe Nederlands met diminutieven omgaat. Vertaal maar eens het volgende naar een willekeurige taal: 



> Na een dagje terrasjes doen was het wel welletjes. In een klein cafeetje ging het zelfs behoorlijk mis. Jantje dronk daar een pintje en na slechts eentje zag hij meteen bleekjes. Na een dutje van een uurtje in een zacht lentezonnetje en met een koel briesje in zijn snoetje voelde hij zich weer okeetjes. Een ogenblikje later kon hij wel een opkikkertje gebruiken. Hij maakte een praatje met het meisje dat met de drankjes rondging terwijl hij zich enkele borrelhapjes uitzocht: een bitterballetje hier, een olijfje daar, een ditje en een datje. Dat lekkere blondje beloofde dat ze voor hem een keertje frietjes zou bakken! Ze droomden met z'n beidjes weg bij de plannetjes die ze maakten, maar helaas bleek haar baby'tje ziekjes en moest hij vlugjes zijn bedje in. Maar niet getreurd: eventjes later konden ze wel eens een ommetje maken en dan saampjes een onderonsje hebben terwijl haar zoontje met zijn vriendjes verstoppertje speelt in een doodlopend straatje.



Ik heb er nog werk aan, maar het illustreert wel goed mijn punt: het klinkt natuurlijk voor een Nederlandstalige (althans de diminutieven - mijn tekst zelf vlot nog niet echt... "work in progress"), maar zou zelfs vertaald in vergelijkbare talen (ik heb Duits voor ogen) lachwekkend en vreemd overkomen. We verkleinen namen, zelfstandige naamwoorden, bijvoeglijke naamwoorden, bijwoorden, telwoorden, werkwoorden en zelfs -zij het in slechts één geval - aanwijzende voornaamwoorden! Enkel lidwoorden en persoonlijke voornaamwoorden lijken de dans te ontspringen (al heeft NRC "ikjes" tegenwoordig).


----------



## ThomasK

Zeer goeie opmerkingen, terwijl anders macho- of dysfemistische termen ook gangbaar zijn, vind ik. 

Nu, het gaan om uitingen van affectie en emotie, lijkt mij, en dan passen daarbij diminutieven en hyperbolen of superlatieven (_keilekker, megagroot_, enz.). 

En mij lijkt dat wij heel graag namen vervormen om onze affectie (of onze afkeer) te laten blijken. In Antwerpen door 'den' toe te voegen (oké, geen echte vervorming), in mijn dialect vroeger vaak met -i_e,_ enz. 

Ik denk anderzijds dat 'little' in het Engels wat de pendant is van ons diminutief; als je het door 'klein' vertaalt, dan vertaal je m.I. zelfs fout. Nee? --- Maar inderdaad, die diminutief-toets hierboven is niet te vertalen, lijkt mij...


----------



## YellowOnline

ThomasK said:


> Zeer goeie opmerkingen, terwijl anders macho- of dysfemistische termen ook gangbaar zijn, vind ik.
> 
> Nu, het gaan om uitingen van affectie en emotie, lijkt mij, en dan passen daarbij diminutieven en hyperbolen of superlatieven (_keilekker, megagroot_, enz.). En mij lijkt dat wij heel graag namen vervormen om onze affectie (of onze afkeer) te laten blijken. Ik meen anderzijds dat 'little' in het Engels wat de pendant is van ons diminutief - en als je het door 'klein' vertaalt, dan vertaal je m.I. zelfs fout. Nee? --- Maar inderdaad, die diminutief-toets hierboven is niet te vertalen, lijkt mij...



Een Duitse vertaling bestaat al in deze thread waarin over diminutieven in het Nederlands en het Duits gesproken wordt: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2965589. Je moet er wel Duits voor verstaan, natuurlijk, maar volgens je profiel is dat geen probleem. De meest recente vertaling is in post #18 trouwens. De startpost kan ik helaas niet meer aanpassen.


----------



## ThomasK

Nog inzake **Saartjeke*, zoals Marrish suggereerde: 
- dat zou alleen kunnen als we de -je niet meer als diminutief herkenden (en dan nog: twee keer doffe 'e' in weinig voor de hand liggende combinaties van consonanten...)
- ik denk dat mensen wel eens variëren met _Saar _- en dan hoeft dat helemaal niet onvriendelijk te zijn; ik denk dat het net op een band wijst dat je het "durft" doen...


----------



## Timidinho

YellowOnline said:


> Enkel lidwoorden en persoonlijke voornaamwoorden lijken de dans te ontspringen (al heeft NRC "ikjes" tegenwoordig).


Nja, 'onderonsje' is half persoonlijk voornaamwoord.


----------

